# Hashimotos with "normal" levels-which medication to use?



## bbdailey (Sep 29, 2011)

Hey everyone!! So I have gone back and forth on thyroid medication and thinking that I may have celiac disease and am realizing that these symptoms have to be due to the thyroid. Last I was checked I had "normal" levels in TSH, FT3/4 so I was wondering what medication you guys think would be appropriate? I am going to the doctor tuesday to try and get started on synthroid/armour. The times before, I used levothyroxine and I would like to try another one for a couple reasons. First, I would like a brand name to have the consistency of dosage and also the levothyroxine gave me bad acne and I am hoping another brand would eliminate that. I also wanted to ask about taking armour? Would this be a bad idea since my levels are "normal" and the armour has T3 in it?


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

If all the members chimed in, we'd all have different answers. What works for one, does not work for all. You'll find fans of Armour, and then people like me, who like generics of brand name Synthroid. I take Levoxyl quite successfully.

Once you find what works for you, stick with it.


----------

